# Hilfe bei xlVeryHidden  Excel 2000



## usebb (8. November 2008)

Hallo alle

Folgende Lösung such ich !

Mit >> xlVeryHidden <<  habe ich alle bis auf Tablle1 ausgeschalten .
Nun ist die mappe mit PW geschützt geht alles bis da hin.

Nun soll wenn Makros ausgeschlten ist so bleiben .
Wenn man aber mit aktiven Makros rein geht sollen alle Tabellen sichbar sein .
Gut währe ein Code für jede Tabelle extra.
Kann mir da einer helfen ?


mfg usebb


----------



## duckdonald (8. November 2008)

ich kannte bisher nur die Methode mit Makro die Tabellenblätter auszublenden:
  Sheets("Tabelle1").Visible = False / True

Die globale Funktion "Workbook open" beim Beginn zum einblenden der Tabellen und die "BeforeSave" zum wieder ausblenden der Tabellenblätter würde ich vorschlagen.

DD


----------



## usebb (8. November 2008)

Also die Tabellen sind mit und ohne Makros nicht sichtbar!

Nun sollen sie aber wenn Makros aktive sind sichtbar werden


----------



## duckdonald (8. November 2008)

deswegen ja die Funktion Workbook_open:


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
  Sheets("Tabelle1").Visible = True
  Sheets("Tabelle2").Visible = True
  Sheets("Tabelle3").Visible = True
  ...
End Sub

Private Sub Workbook_BeforeSave(ByVal SaveAsUI As Boolean, Cancel As Boolean)
  Sheets("Tabelle1").Visible = False
  Sheets("Tabelle2").Visible = False
  Sheets("Tabelle3").Visible = False
  ...
End Sub
```
 (globale Makros in "Diese Arbeitsmappe" im VBA-Editor)

Da das ein Makro ist würde das ja ausgeführt werden, wenn Makros aktiv sind und somit die Tabellenblätter einblenden. Ansonsten halt kein Makro ausführen also auch keine Tabelle einblenden.


----------



## usebb (8. November 2008)

Private Sub Workbook_Open()   erzeugt ein fehler !

Es läuft vorher schon ein Code .

Muss da was anderes hin?


----------



## usebb (9. November 2008)

Prob-.   mit  Tabelle3   gelöst !

Da immer eine Tabelle frei sein muss muss zu erst beim schliesen Tabelle4 freis ein und dann erst kann man  Tabelle 1,2 und 3
unsichtbar machen!


----------



## usebb (9. November 2008)

Nun brauche ich nur noch eine Lösung damit man die Tabellen nicht per Hand wieder sichtbar machen kann .


----------



## duckdonald (9. November 2008)

Menü Extras->Schutz->Arbeitsmappe schützen...

Struktur sollte hier reichen, Kennwort und fertsch


----------



## usebb (9. November 2008)

Jo das dachte ich mir !

Nur da kann VBA nicht arbeiten und bringt Fehler.


----------



## duckdonald (9. November 2008)

Hatten wir das nicht schonmal

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/office-anwendungen/326185-brauch-mal-hilfe-bei-vba.html


in dem Fall halt:

```
ActiveWorkbook.Unprotect "meinPasswort"
.
.
.
    ActiveWorkbook.Protect "meinPasswort", Structure:=True, Windows:=False
```


----------



## usebb (9. November 2008)

Hallo duckdonald

Nein gaube nicht das wir das schon mal hatten !

Aber da es in momen Super geht ein grosses Lop und Danke !


----------

